# My new avatar.



## JohnT (Jul 13, 2015)

I was just wondering how you folks like the new avatar. Save one member, I do not think that I got any comments at all. 

I will put it to a vote. Depending on the vote I will either keep it or swap it out....


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 13, 2015)

I was thinking more something like this .


----------



## A2 (Jul 13, 2015)

I like knuckle tats, so cool. 

I have my wedding ring tattooed on.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 13, 2015)

*new avatar*

I would have thought something a little more *classy * for your operation my friend, or a *mad chemist character. Now* that fits your style.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2015)

I voted "Keep it." However, I did like the previous one with the toasting wineglasses. Just don't go back the stooopid one with the NY Giants bucket!  

Or you could go with this:


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 13, 2015)

I was thinking more along the lines of:


----------



## JohnT (Jul 13, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I voted "Keep it." However, I did like the previous one with the toasting wineglasses. Just don't go back the stooopid one with the NY Giants bucket!


 

So, would this be out of the question then????


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 13, 2015)

JohnT said:


> So, would this be out of the question then????



Perfect for sipping your glasses of Welch's!!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 13, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Perfect for sipping your glasses of Welch's!!


 

*Welch's?! ... OOOOOH I'm dying again!!!!! *


----------



## Elmer (Jul 13, 2015)

Austin said:


> I have my wedding ring tattooed on.



I was going to do the same, but marriage is painful enough!
of course I just got back from a 2nd honey moon, so I guess I am a sucker for pain!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 13, 2015)

It's your avatar. Who cares what we think?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2015)

I was thinking more along these lines.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2015)

Actually John since you asked the first thing that came to my mind....


----------



## JohnT (Jul 14, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> I was thinking more along these lines.


 

We REALLY need that "Unlike" button!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 15, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> It's your avatar. Who cares what we think?


 
True, But I am on the fence about it. I just wondered what others may think.


----------



## A2 (Jul 15, 2015)

joeswine said:


> I would have thought something a little more *classy * for your operation my friend, or a *mad chemist character. Now* that fits your style.



We're changing "class". 

My generation is really big on judging people based on who they are and not what they look like. 
 
Should be interesting for business over the next 20 years as we take over. 

I bet our kids hate them and change it back though.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 15, 2015)

*Avatar*

IF YOU WERE TO SEE JOHNTS SET UP IT'S A CLASS OPERATION.HE'S NOT YOUR AVERAGE WINE MAKER.


----------



## A2 (Jul 16, 2015)

joeswine said:


> IF YOU WERE TO SEE JOHNTS SET UP IT'S A CLASS OPERATION.HE'S NOT YOUR AVERAGE WINE MAKER.



I like to think I'm average, just covered in tattoos as well. 

All the time when I was a kid my parents would tell me "If you get tattoos you can't work in a bank, be an accountant, etc.!".

I didn't want to do any of that. Worked out pretty well for me.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 16, 2015)

*Avatar*

MY ERROR I MEANT TO SAY *NOT YOUR AVERAGE* *WINE MAKER*.IF YOU SEEN HIS SET UP YOU WOULD UNDERSTANDTHAT'S ALL,HIS AVATAR CAN BE ALL HE WANTS IT TO BE HE'S,, JOHNT.


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 16, 2015)

Tattoos and piercings have really started to lose their impact.


----------



## jpike01 (Jul 16, 2015)

I could not resist.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin said:


> My generation is really big on judging people based on who they are and not what they look like.



I think it is cute that you seem to believe that. 

Lesseee, many members of your generation spend hundreds to thousands of dollars to alter their appearance with tattoos.

There is a range of possible inferences consistent with that observation. "My generation does not care about appearances" is not one of them.

I think the strongest inference one can draw is "Hey! Tatoos are back in style now!"

(And, for the record, I am not anti-tattoo.)


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 16, 2015)

Austin said:


> We're changing "class".
> 
> My generation is really big on judging people based on who they are and not what they look like.
> 
> ...



One of ours (recently turned 21) has recently spent a good amount of money on tattoo removal, and also removed her belly button and nostril piercing... So your prediction that our kids will hate them probably has some merit...


----------



## JohnT (Jul 17, 2015)

I, myself, do not have a single tattoo. I just saw that picture, and thought that this represents that "I am a radical non-pretentious wine snob so let's get on our bikes and ride!". 

Personally, I do not have the guts to have a ga-jillion needles pierce my skin. I never saw how a tattoo is worth the pain, at least for me.

P.S. Thanks for the kind words Joe!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 17, 2015)

For what it is worth, the pain is greatly over exaggerated. At least it is for me. It is more of a discomfort than a pain. Now I only have 6 tattoos, thinking about number 7. I didn't start until I was 50.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 17, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I think it is cute that you seem to believe that.
> 
> Lesseee, many members of your generation spend hundreds to thousands of dollars to alter their appearance with tattoos.
> 
> There is a range of possible inferences consistent with that observation. "My generation does not care about appearances" is not one of them.



I could be wrong(and Austin can clarify) but I took Austin's statement as meaning that they(his generation) don't care what people look like, it's what is inside that matters............not that they(his generation) don't care what they(themselves) look like.

Whereas a lot of the older generation judges people based on looks, ie: tatoo guy must be a gang-banger, mullet and sleeveless shirt must be a redneck, etc., his generation is more accepting of whatever your outside-looking choice is.

Wow, good work JohnT. Ask a simple avatar question and now we are in PSY 101.


----------



## bchilders (Jul 17, 2015)

I say keep it if it is what you like.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 17, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Wow, good work JohnT. Ask a simple avatar question and now we are in PSY 101.


 
PSY-101? You mean something like this?.......


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 17, 2015)

JohnT said:


> PSY-101? You mean something like this?.......



Yeah, something like that. 

You know, I may have to open a bottle of vintage Welch's in honor of you and your new avatar.........yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## A2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Brian55 said:


> One of ours (recently turned 21) has recently spent a good amount of money on tattoo removal, and also removed her belly button and nostril piercing... So your prediction that our kids will hate them probably has some merit...



My kids are super into them but at 7 and 3 it may not lost. 

How old was she when she got them? I started at 18 and I still love mine, but then mine aren't in visible locations. Like, I can cover mine up for the pro settings.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 20, 2015)

If only I had a teenager around now days....


----------



## Brian55 (Jul 20, 2015)

Austin said:


> My kids are super into them but at 7 and 3 it may not lost.
> 
> How old was she when she got them? I started at 18 and I still love mine, but then mine aren't in visible locations. Like, I can cover mine up for the pro settings.



18 of course, on her inner arm, just above the wrist, so quite visible unless in long sleeves.


----------



## A2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Brian55 said:


> 18 of course, on her inner arm, just above the wrist, so quite visible unless in long sleeves.



Interesting. I've not heard to many people in my age group getting them removed unless they were gang/drug related. 

If course, I'm quite a bit older than your daughter but still.


----------

